

I still recommend AES-256 - cperciva
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2009-07-31-thoughts-on-AES.html

======
cperciva
I've had a couple of people asking me if I'm reconsidering my recommendation
of AES-256 in light of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=732545> \-- the
answer is that I have considered and decided not to change my recommendation.

